# FR: progress on it



## Sniegurochka

What object pronoun should I use to translate *it* in the following:
Over the Christmas break I plan to work on my dissertation. This semester I made a good progress on *it*.
 
I want to keep the second sentence separate (i.e., I would rather not combine the two sentences.)
 
My translation:
Pendant les vacances de Noël je l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre j’*y* ( j’*en* ?) ai fait pas mal de progrès.
 
Is my translation ok?


----------



## geostan

sniegurochka said:


> what object pronoun should i use to translate *it* in the following:
> over the christmas break i plan to work on my dissertation. This semester i made a good progress on *it*.
> 
> i want to keep the second sentence separate (i.e., i would rather not combine the two sentences.)
> 
> my translation:
> pendant les vacances de noël je l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre j’*y* ( j’*en* ?) ai fait pas mal de progrès.
> 
> is my translation ok?



y.


----------



## Machiavelo

Pendant les vacances de Noël *j'ai* l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre *j’y en* ai fait pas mal de progrès.


----------



## geostan

Machiavelo said:


> Pendant les vacances de Noël *j'ai* l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre *j’y en* ai fait pas mal de progrès.



Why would you use both y and en? I would only use y.


----------



## djamal 2008

Le y est pronom du nom thèse et le en est pronom de 'pas mal de progrès'. Attendant l'avis de nos amis(es) français(eses).


----------



## djamal 2008

the-quality-man-4 said:


> Hi
> Dans cet emploi "Y" reviens sur "la thèse" et le "EN" sur "ce  semestre"



Je crois que je me rappelle d'une règle qu'il ne fallait jamais utiliser les deux pronoms en même temps. Si quelqu'un puisse confirmer ou infirmer?


----------



## dratuor

You definitly cannot use both, and any sentence using one of them sounds weird.
I would say:

"Pendant les vacances de Noël j'ai l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre j'ai fait pas mal de progrès."

(everybody will unterstand that you're talking about your dissertation, there is no need to use a pronom here. And I really don't know how you could do that anyway.)

or if you want to keep "on it" 

"Pendant les vacances de Noël j'ai  l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre, j'ai fait pas mal progrès dessus."


----------



## lucaskane

Pendant les vacances de Noël*,* j'ai l'intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre, j'ai bien avancé.

;-)


----------



## geostan

djamal 2008 said:


> Je crois que je me rappelle d'une règle qu'il ne fallait jamais utiliser les deux pronoms en même temps. Si quelqu'un *peut* confirmer ou infirmer?



Jamais?  Non.  Un exemple très fréquent est:   _Il y en a._


----------



## djamal 2008

geostan said:


> Jamais?  Non.  Un exemple très fréquent est:   _Il y en a._




Good enough!


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank you for your great discussion and explanations! I have learned a whole lot, and also understand how to render my sentence best!


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Machiavelo said:


> Pendant les vacances de Noël *j'ai* l’intention de travailler sur ma thèse. Ce semestre *j’y en* ai fait pas mal de progrès.


----------



## itka

> Ce semestre *j’y en* ai fait pas mal de progrès.


Sorry, but this sentence would be impossible to understand in french.
dratuor and lucaskane gave upper good translations.


----------



## Sniegurochka

Thank again to everyone!


----------



## the-quality-man-4

itka said:


> Sorry, but this sentence would be impossible to understand in french.
> dratuor and lucaskane gave upper good translations.


pourquoi peut-tu expliquer?


----------



## itka

Euh... que veux-tu que je te dise ? 
"_J'y en ai fait pas mal de progrès_" n'a pas de sens... Si tu l'_écris_, après avoir discuté de l'état d'avancement de ta thèse, on pourra comprendre (mais on verra aussi que tu fais une erreur de grammaire), mais si tu _dis_ cette phrase...Moi, en tous cas, je ne l'aurais pas comprise.
*"y*" : pourrait remplacer ta thèse, comme si tu dis : j'y travaille.
Mais que remplace *"en" *pour toi?


----------



## Nicomon

I agree entirely that you cannot say _j'y en ai fait_. But I think you can still make 2 sentences, while moving the words around.

_Ce semestre, j'ai fait pas mal de progrès dans la rédaction de ma thèse/sur ma thèse. J'ai l'intention d'y travailler pendant les vacances de Noël._ 

Then again, if the stress is on what you're planning to do during the Christmas break, I'd use dratuor's (I agree that dissertation would be understood without a pronoun) or lucaskane's solution. 

Or perhaps... _Ce semestre, je *l'*ai bien avancé*e*. _


----------



## the-quality-man-4

Desolé,mais je suis pas avec vous.


----------



## itka

> Desolé,mais je suis pas avec vous.


Mais... c'est nous qui sommes désolés pour toi !
You didn't answer my question :


> Mais que remplace *"en" *pour toi?


----------



## Welshie

On dit en français "faire du progrès sur qqch". Donc, le seul pronom possible est "(là)-dessus" - J'ai fait pas mal de progrès là-dessus.

Une remarque sur l'original anglaise:

This semester i made /a/ good progress on it.    En anglais le mot "progress" ne se dit pas au singulier.


----------

